# love snow, need snow



## zitaqexu (Jun 26, 2020)

Obviously... 28 years carving sideways. Hope to make some friends, answer some questions and spread some good vibe.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome to the community!

_Avoid the Coronavirus threads at all costs._


----------

